# Windows 10 sur macbook pro 2016



## AppleSpirit (6 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Je possède le tout dernier MacBook pro 2016 entrée de gamme (sans touchbar). J'envisage d'y installer Windows 10 en dual boot via Bootcamp mais j'en entendu dire qu'un bug pouvait endommager définitivement les hauts parleurs de la machine.

Est-ce que vous savez si ce problème existe encore aujourd'hui ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## dragao13 (6 Avril 2017)

Faut faire gaffe ...
En regardant le dernier débat des présidentielles ... gros plan sur Marine : l'écran de mon mac est foutu !!!


----------



## Locke (6 Avril 2017)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> mais j'en entendu dire qu'un bug pouvait endommager définitivement les hauts parleurs de la machine.


Quelle est ou sont tes sources ?

Ceci... https://www.macg.co/mac/2016/11/sou...haut-parleurs-des-macbook-pro-touch-bar-96508 ... ? Si oui, Apple a mis de nouveaux pilotes et depuis pas de nouvelles de ce bug.


----------



## dragao13 (6 Avril 2017)

Calme toi @Locke ...on dirait un keuf !!!!


----------

